# Kicked to the garage and to a 4x8



## Riggzie (Dec 24, 2019)

ok so my 10x5 ft got veto'd and I was moved to the garage. Since there is so much stuff in there... this is all I could muster up.
4x8...

originally I wanted to do a 3 rail and elevated, etc...well im gonna dummy it down..

@Shdwdrgn originally hooked me up with the layout in SCARM?

but I was able to do it in AnyRail under the 50 limit for the free.. need to buy this software...



Shdwdrgn said:


> I did a quick layout to check, and yes those inner loops are definitely 15" radius. Not a good way to start, you'll be highly disappointed with the results.
> 
> Since the idea of a 5x9 was thrown out, I went ahead and worked up a layout for you based on your video, but with some extra ideas thrown in. This was done in xtrkcad, and you can use this link if you want to grab the file to work with it yourself. The smallest curve here has a 20.5" radius. The mainline is spaced at 2.5" apart and uses Peco medium turnouts for the crossovers. The yard has tracks spaced at 2.125" apart based on the usage of Microengineering yard ladder turnouts. Everything else is flex track. For the outer loop, given a clearance of 3" over the inner loops all of the grades are less than 1.6%. I also threw in an idea for the turntable you mentioned and added some easements to the outer loop. I also changed the crossover tracks at the bottom to avoid hard S-curves, so you should be able to get smooth operations forwards and backwards. Hope you like it.



now this is what I have come up with.

I see people saying to not use brass or steel... I get it that it is old, needs maintenance, etc... how often? I have some steel curves and brass turnouts that I am running on now and they are fine so just curious....

I do not have enough flex track so need to buy that and also will need to get turnouts as well..

will be DCC with DCC turnouts eventually, but start out as DC.




whatcha think?


----------



## Dennis461 (Jan 5, 2018)

*need more data*

Is this HO?
What scale is the layout, are the blocks 24" square?


----------



## Riggzie (Dec 24, 2019)

Dennis461 said:


> Is this HO?
> What scale is the layout, are the blocks 24" square?


sorry yes.. 
H/O
blocks...who knows as it doesnt add to 4x8....

thought id post this for progress and eventually wiring questions...


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

You have a 5x10 design for a space that will only hold a 4x8, if I understand your posts correctly.

Your yard tracks are already extremely short. If you have to shrink the layout by 2' in the long dimension, that short tail on the upper rung of your ladder becomes unususable, which probably means your turntable does too. In fact, if that's a 9" section coming off that turnout, it's already too short for big steam and modern diesels.

You also have track dangerously close to the edges of your layout. All it takes is a little bump, and you have a train taking the death plunge to the floor.

And on using the steel track... in a garage, that's going to rust so quickly it will make your head swim.


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

Have you thought about liquidating all of the O scale and trying out HO? You now have no practical space for all the equipment and track you have.

4x8 is still limiting in HO but it does give many more operating possibilities than O in the same space.


----------



## Riggzie (Dec 24, 2019)

MichaelE said:


> Have you thought about liquidating all of the O scale and trying out HO? You now have no practical space for all the equipment and track you have.
> 
> 4x8 is still limiting in HO but it does give many more operating possibilities than O in the same space.


we have been talking bout a new house..so now i need a bigger basement...

O was given to me... kinda that to use and subliminal dont sellem


----------



## Shdwdrgn (Dec 23, 2014)

Ah just ran across your new thread. FWIW the layout that I did for you was in xTrkCad.

So the question is, are you sure 4x8 is the space you have to work with? As was mentioned in your previous thread, any extra space you have will go a long ways. However 4x8 is such a common size that you should be able to find a ton of available layouts already which will give you other ideas to work from.


----------



## Cousin Eddie (Jan 4, 2019)

I’m am not sure if we are talking about O or HO here I think I saw his layout in another post and it was tubular track 0 scale? I have seen multi level layouts online that had a main layout on top and a helix down to a lower level that is supposed to be a yard Located elsewhere. I thought for someone with limited space it would be a solution. Then an elevated track or two would add more to the layout as well. Just my two cents.


----------



## Riggzie (Dec 24, 2019)

Shdwdrgn said:


> Ah just ran across your new thread. FWIW the layout that I did for you was in xTrkCad.
> 
> So the question is, are you sure 4x8 is the space you have to work with? As was mentioned in your previous thread, any extra space you have will go a long ways. However 4x8 is such a common size that you should be able to find a ton of available layouts already which will give you other ideas to work from.


i can stretch it to 12x4... gotta be able to walk past it in the garage. ill poke around some more as i see what yall are saying. limited to 4ft width, I could elevate the back section... starting a beginning of left turn and go up. allow 2nd track to go under it. busy today but will be poking around hopefully later tnight.


----------

